# Lockdown



## artimedoros49

Hello,

Vláda prodloužila* lockdown*, a omezení budou přísnější.

Is it acceptable to use the English word, or is there a Czech word for this? 
The only one I have been able to find is (possibly)* uzamčení.*

Thank you


----------



## Enquiring Mind

G'day arti, the English word "lockdown" in the Coronavirus context has a clear meaning which "uzamčení" (closure, locking, locking away, locking up) doesn't, so the word "lockdown" is now used (and declined*) quite normally in the Czech media.  Very occasionally (i.e. rarely**), I've seen "lokdaun" probably more as a pronunciation guide, but _it hasn't caught on_ - _neujalo se._

There's even an article about it *Slovem roku je "lockdown", píše prestižní slovník* on aktualne.cz here.  Interestingly, this article uses "uzávěra či plošná karanténa" to describe the meaning of the term, and not "uzamčení".

* V Německu to vypadá na Vánoce s lockdownem (source: ihned.cz); Celkovou snahou podle něj je, aby společnost nežila od lockdownu k lockdownu a opatření se neměnila ode zdi ke zdi. (ceskatelevize.cz) etc.
** To půjdeme od "lokdaunu" k "lokdaunu"? _So we're going to go from one lockdown to the next?_ [Note this was written by Joe Public in the comments section, not by a card-carrying member of the journalistic game profession.]


----------



## artimedoros49

Thanks for that EM, and for the link


----------



## Cautus

We know this word. It is a loanword and the standard word. See: prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=lockdown


----------

